# Arrancacorazones / Rompecorazones en PT



## mateo19

Hola, amigos:

Quisiera saber cómo se dice “arrancacorazones” o “rompecorazones” en portugués.  Es un chico al que no le importan los sentimientos de la chica: Él juega con ella para obtener satisfacción sexual y luego de obtenerla, la deja y pasa a la próxima chica.  Quizá es muy suave, "chamullero", a lo mejor romántico, pero es falso e insincero.  Estoy casi seguro de que las dos palabras del título se conforman a la explicación que acabo de dar (de lo contrario, ¡que alguien me corrija por favor!).  De todos modos, son sustantivos compuestos cuyas partes se suman a esto: Arrancarle el corazón a alguien o romperle el corazón a alguien.  ¿Cómo no dolerle a uno?

En inglés solemos utilizar la palabra "player" o "heartbreaker".  ¿Cómo se dice en portugués?

También tenemos otras palabras en inglés, pero pueden ser positivos.  En mi región, "player" y "heartbreaker" casi necesariamente son negativos.  Por ejemplo en inlgés un "Casa Nova" o un "Don Juan", a mi entender por lo menos, son chicos caballeros que tienen éxito pero quizás lo obtienen con honor y sinceridad.  ¿Hay un término que corresponde en castellano o en portugués?

¡Muchas gracias por responderme y desde ya pido perdón si he abierto una polémica en cuanto a las definiciones que he dado!


----------



## Vanda

Acho que estraçalha corações corresponde às suas palavras. Estraçalha ou arrasa corações também não tem sentido negativo, apenas indica que a pessoa - homem ou mulher - faz muitas "vítimas" amorosas. 
Um exemplo:


> ...de Dylan, saiba que não é a única: ele é realmente um irresistível Dom Juan, e todos os meses *estraçalha* corações...



arrasa corações...


----------



## maralto

Bom, aqui, por Portugal um *arrasa* *corações* pode não ter sentido negativo, como diz Vanda; também dizemos *parte* *corações*...Dom Juan, Casanova...o Arranca Corações já tem pior sentido (e é título de um livro de Boris Vian, traduzido assim para o português)...


----------



## Lost_in_Words

maralto said:


> Bom, aqui, por Portugal um *arrasa* *corações* pode não ter sentido negativo, como diz Vanda; também dizemos *parte* *corações*...Dom Juan, Casanova...o Arranca Corações já tem pior sentido (e é título de um livro de Boris Vian, traduzido assim para o português)...


 



Também "quebra-corações".


----------



## Mangato

Na Espanha utiliza-se eufemísticamente _picaflor_, que se corresponderia com _beija-flor_. Entenderia-se _beija flor_ con essa intenção?


----------



## Vanda

Claro que sim, Mangato. Agora sei de onde Gregório de Matos tirou a expressão dum dos poemas "malditos" dele!!! Pica-flor. A tempo: veja que o poema é da época barroca, hoje, acredito que não conservemos a expressão.


----------



## Mangato

Aqui ússase pouco, e soa esquisito. Só quando  se quer evitar uma palavra mais grossa


----------



## maralto

Pelo Portugal que conheço, jamais ouvi pica-flor! Que termo interessante!
Há ainda «mulherengo», que é depreciativo...Mas chamar Casanova ou Dom Juan a um homem, é quase elogio....


----------



## Mangato

maralto said:


> Pelo Portugal que conheço, jamais ouvi pica-flor! Que termo interessante!
> Há ainda «mulherengo», que é depreciativo...Mas chamar Casanova ou Dom Juan a um homem, é quase elogio....


 
Coisas do machismo. 

O mesmo conceito aplicado à mulher seria:
*devoradora de homens*
Injustiças da linguagem

Cumprimentos


----------



## AGATHA2

maralto said:


> Mas chamar Casanova ou Dom Juan a um homem, é quase elogio....


 
Ah sim, interessante. Entao ainda existe a imagem do "homen cazador de mulheres"como positiva e por outro lado a imagem da "mulher cazadora de homens" negativa ?


----------



## maralto

Mais ou menos...a ideia de _Casanova_ pode ser referida apenas para dizer que o homem é procurado pelas mulheres, que «tem saída» com elas...e não que é um ca*Ç*ador...


----------



## MOC

maralto said:


> Mais ou menos...a ideia de _Casanova_ pode ser referida apenas para dizer que o homem é procurado pelas mulheres, que «tem saída» com elas...e não que é um ca*Ç*ador...


 
Como disse o Mangato, coisas do machismo. A mentalidade em geral em Portugal (obviamente não entre toda a gente) ainda é aquela que um homem com muita saída é um garanhão, e uma mulher com muita saída é...

As discussões agoniantes que já tive devido a esta situação.


----------



## maralto

MOC said:


> Como disse o Mangato, coisas do machismo. A mentalidade em geral em Portugal (obviamente não entre toda a gente) ainda é aquela que um homem com muita saída é um garanhão, e uma mulher com muita saída é...
> 
> As discussões agoniantes que já tive devido a esta situação.


 
e eu...  mas, os cães ladram e a caravana passa!


----------



## AGATHA2

Se so ladrassem teriamos menos problemas. Mas as vezes mordem


----------



## mateo19

Oi amigos!

Muito obrigado por todas suas respostas!  Já foram muito úteis!
Então, qual é a conclusão se eu quisesse usar uma palavra negativa?

«Mulherengo» é o único término que seja pejorativo?

Mais uma vez, muito obrigado!


----------



## Mangato

*Mulherengo*, no espanhol mujeriego, tem conotações peiorativas nas duas línguas. Acho que também *debochado*  e *gaiato* são peiorativos. Sem dúvida ha muitos mais na giria popular


----------



## maralto

Concordo com Mangato...*mulherengo* ou *debochado*...gaiato não se usa em Portugal com esse sentido. Para nós, gaiato é um miúdo, um rapazinho pequeno...


----------



## mateo19

Entendo. . . e se quisesse usar esta palavra com meus amigos brasileiros, vão me entender, né?  Com certeza diz-se "mulherengo" no Brasil, mas não sei se as outras palavras que vocês me ensinaram dizem-se tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal.  O que acham?  Muito obrigado!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

mateo19 said:


> Entendo. . . e se quisesse usar esta palavra com meus amigos brasileiros, vão me entender, né?  Com certeza diz-se "mulherengo" no Brasil, mas não sei se as outras palavras que vocês me ensinaram dizem-se tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal.  O que acham?  Muito obrigado!



Aqui no Brasil, você pode dizer mulherengo que irão compreender, porém, entendo que é uma palavra um pouco ultrapassada, fora de moda. Talvez "galinha" expresse melhor o que você quer dizer. Se quiser ser mais poético (acho que não é o caso), além das outras sugestões já dadas, há também "dilacerador de corações". 
Se quiser algo de baixo calão: 
- Fulano é o maior "come quieto" ! (horrível, confesso), insinuando que este fulano, transa com muitas mulheres, não conta pra ninguém e, por isso, tem mais chances de pegar mais mulheres.


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Aqui no Brasil, você pode dizer mulherengo que irão compreender, porém, entendo que é uma palavra um pouco ultrapassada, fora de moda. Talvez "galinha" expresse melhor o que você quer dizer. Se quiser ser mais poético (acho que não é o caso), além das outras sugestões já dadas, há também "dilacerador de corações".
> Se quiser algo de baixo calão:
> - Fulano é o maior "come quieto" ! (horrível, confesso), insinuando que este fulano, transa com muitas mulheres, não conta pra ninguém e, por isso, tem mais chances de pegar mais mulheres.


 
Galinha ou galo?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Galinha ou galo?



ha ha ha. É galinha mesmo. Fulan*o* é o maior galinha !! (namora com muitas mulheres)


----------



## mateo19

Muito obrigado, Ricardo!  Sua resposta foi muito útil, adorei!
Talvez teria sido mais fácil achar esta palavra se eu tivesse dado mais contexto.  (Esta frase é errada, né?)

No meu álbum de fotos no Orkut (uma comunidade social na Internet), a maioria das minhas fotos são com meninas.  Se alguém me acusar de ser mulherengo ou galinha, quero me defender dizendo, "Não sou tal coisa _ _ _ , saio nas fotos com muitas meninas porque a maioria dos meus amigos são amigas - nunca namorei com nenhuna delas."

Agora fica mais claro o que quero dizer?  Acho que galinha é boa tradução, né?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

mateo19 said:


> Muito obrigado, Ricardo!  Sua resposta foi muito útil, adorei!
> Talvez teria sido mais fácil achar esta palavra se eu tivesse dado mais contexto.  (Esta frase é errada, né?)
> 
> No meu álbum de fotos no Orkut (uma comunidade social na Internet), a maioria das minhas fotos são com meninas.  Se alguém me acusar de ser mulherengo ou galinha, quero me defender dizendo, "Não sou tal coisa _ _ _ , saio nas fotos com muitas meninas porque a maioria dos meus amigos são amigas - nunca namorei com nenhuna delas."
> 
> Agora fica mais claro o que quero dizer?  Acho que galinha é boa tradução, né?



Acho que sim. Sobretudo no Orkut, que é um ambiente bem informal.
Boa sorte !


----------

